# can not set Baudrate



## minimike (Dec 10, 2010)

Hi

I am trying to set the the baudrate of my COM1. Currently I have 9600 but I need 19200 baudrate.

I tried it with entries in /etc/ttys and /boot/loader.conf

/etc/loader.conf

```
zfs_load="YES"
vfs.root.mountfrom="zfs:thinktank/root"
boot_multicons="YES"
boot_serial="YES"
comconsole_speed="19200"
console="comconsole,vidconsole"
ipmi_load="YES"
```

/etc/ttys

```
ttyu0   "/usr/libexec/getty std.19200"  vt100   on  secure
```

So I don't know why, but that wasn't successful

Not success with stty too

```
stty -f /dev/ttyu0 speed 19200
9600
```

After all I have got recompiled the Kernel added

```
options         CONSPEED=19200
```


At last I am really confused. What will do the trick?
I need 19200 because the Baudrate on my IPMI Card seems to be hardcoded 

kind regards
Darko


----------



## adamk (Dec 10, 2010)

I just use this in /boot/loader.conf:


```
boot_multicons="YES"
boot_serial="YES"
comconsole_speed="115200"
console="comconsole,vidconsole"
```

And this in /etc/ttys:


```
ttyu0   "/usr/libexec/getty std.115200" dialup  on secure
```

These work fine to adjust it to 115200 here.

You showed us the output of /etc/loader.conf.  Did you mean /boot/loader.conf?

Adam


----------

